# Coldwater River (creek?).... Middleville/Freeport area?



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Drove over it several times today. Stopped on one bridge and saw what appeared to be MANY brookies. I know this is a stocked stream... what else might there be in it other than brookies?


----------



## Jekart (Apr 27, 2006)

I fish it regularly and have never caught a brookie, I get browns but so far that is it. Aside from suckers and shiners. Stocking report shows nothing other than browns.


----------



## FISH (Jul 14, 2002)

rainbows, i've caught a few nice rainbows, i think they stock them above baker street.


----------



## Alpha Buck (Jan 24, 2006)

The river has rainbows and browns but I have never heard of or caught a brookie in the coldwater.


----------



## vando45 (Feb 25, 2004)

Chubs maybe? Plenty of those.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Hey Mike, the Coldwater is way too warm for brookies. You were probably seeing chubs. It runs through a lot of farmland and that warms it up a lot. It is actually a county drain so that makes it hard to maintain cove because they don't want it all clogged up and stuff. There are however some decent browns in it. This isn't a typical trout stream, and is mostly flat with light current, fairly deep, making it hard to fish due to pushing a wake ahead of you for 50 yds.


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Well, standing approx. 15-18' above the river looking down stream... they were definitely trout... especially the ones feeding on top. Must have been small rainbows or I guess they could have been browns. I was guessing at the brookies mostly based on size. Guess I'll have to get in with a rod and find out for sure though eh??


----------



## Creek-Chub (Apr 15, 2004)

Waterfoul said:


> Well, standing approx. 15-18' above the river looking down stream... they were definitely trout... especially the ones feeding on top. Must have been small rainbows or I guess they could have been browns. I was guessing at the brookies mostly based on size. Guess I'll have to get in with a rod and find out for sure though eh??


I speak from direct experience when I say that it can be extremely tough to distinguish a chub from a trout when you're looking at them at 15-18' away, especially when you haven't done a whole ton of trout fishing. My screen name stems from a particularly embarrasing experience. 

Me: "Oh man, we 've GOT to go back and fish this stream! It is CHOCK, and I mean CHOCK full of browns!

Come to find out, mama and papa CreekChub had been getting busy in my secret little ditch for quite some time. You may be right, but until confirmed my advice would be to keep quiet - especially around those who may never let you live it down! (Again, personal experience here...  )

That said... in the unfortunate event that you were wrong there is only one thing to do: Become one with your chubness and embrace it!


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

I'm thinking I might hit this stream this week. any suggestions for artificials? Live bait?


----------



## SpecialK (Feb 11, 2005)

Waterfoul,

Catch some of those chubs and use them as bait. Be sure and catch all the waterwolves that you can.(they make great **** food) And yes you can catch brookies in the coldwater just not this time of year. 

The river is out my back door!


----------

